# Stinky cat



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Eww. My cat seems to have had an anal gland leak. He is now curled under my chair, reeking. Wiping him down hasn't helped. Debating as to whether I should give him a bath, or if bathing him is one of those "don't do things that could require a trip to urgent care" scenarios.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

you can express his glands, but I would look and make sure he doesn't have an abscess or anything going on. I used to express the glands on one of my senior cats that was one stinky boy


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m sorry about your cat. Here’s to make you laugh...


----------

